# Things to watch for if you upgrade your table saw



## kweinert (Feb 7, 2015)

I used to have a table saw with an open base. My upgrade, a Grizzly G0715P does not.

When they say you should always hook it up to a dust collector when you run it, there's a reason.

I thought I was getting a lot of dust off the top when I was cutting so I thought I'd take a look. It didn't seem like I was getting much dust through the house so I opened it up by removing the collector port.

It was a little blocked up.



 

And some of the pile was already picked up before I turned off the collector.

Even off you're smarter than I am, you should still check it occasionally. That pile of sticks is all stuff that slipped down inside and could also cause/contribute to blocking the port.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2015)

I might be tempted to cut some holes in the base as lazy as I am. Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2015)

A zero clearance insert cuts a lot of that out. You also want to check the belt. If it's anything like my delta unisaw it has a grooved belt. If the cabinrpet gets that full of dust, those grooves will fill with saw dust and the belt will walk off the pulley.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 8, 2015)

Good time to check out and clean the trunnion gear, also. Chuck


----------

